# Okanagan Military Museum



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Jun 2011)

The Hammer family just got back from a couple of weeks in B.C.

My parents live in Kelowna, and while there, my Dad took me over to see the Okanagan Military Museum.

I have to say, I was _very_ impressed with this Museum.
Square-footage wise, it's not a large place, but is absolutely *crammed* with exhibits. The museum's collection of uniforms, models/dioramas, and _especially_ weapons makes it a really top-notch place in my books.
The exhibits all have excellent, well fleshed out informational placards, and I felt the way everything was laid out was absolutely perfect.


I also found the staff to be friendly, knowledgeable, and very helpful.

It's just a phenomenal place, and I can't put into words how much I enjoyed it.

I wish I had been able to spend even more time there, and take even more pictures, (although I went twice in 2 days).

If anyone is ever in or around Kelowna, _please_ do not pass this place by.

http://www.okmilmuseum.ca/


....BREAK....more to follow


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Jun 2011)

...More pictures.


----------



## chrisf (23 Jun 2011)

I don't see any C7s in the display case... there's a whole arse load being returned by the ANA... perhaps somone should ask for one to be DEWAT'd and donated....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Jun 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I don't see any C7s in the display case... there's a whole arse load being returned by the ANA... perhaps somone should ask for one to be DEWAT'd and donated....



Well..they did have a _really beaten up_ AK in a display case.....maybe good tradesies?

And, they had a "freddychef" lunch pouch, (don't remember the meal), and a "bread-style-food" package.

I have never smiled and cringed at the same time....until that visit.


----------

